# -



## jw (Oct 6, 2005)

-


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

I wish I could still watch Smallville, but it's on the same time as Alias!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

I really don't watch that much TV, but Smallville and Alias are two that I really enjoy.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> So, back on subject...P Jeff)



Fine. 

Check this out:

http://thewb.warnerbros.com/web/show.jsp?id=SM

Click on which episode you want, and there's a nice short synopsis of each.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Thanks!



Anytime!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2005)

So far I am enjoying this season. THings really seem to be moving toward Clark understanding who he is and what he's here for.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2005)

As for being on the same time as Alias...both of those are on the same time as Survivor. So I have my Tivo, VCR, and DVD recorder all going at the same time. I can't believe my three favorite shows are on the same day at the same time.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> As for being on the same time as Alias...both of those are on the same time as Survivor. So I have my Tivo, VCR, and DVD recorder all going at the same time. I can't believe my three favorite shows are on the same day at the same time.



 That's the way it works, huh?

I have four shows that I really like to watch: Lost, Alias, Smallville, and 24.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

Q144: What are the duties required in the ninth commandment?
A144: The duties required in the ninth commandment are, *the preserving and promoting of truth between man and man,*[1] and the good name of our neighbor, as well as our own;[12] appearing and standing for the truth;[3] and from the heart,[4] sincerely,[5] freely,[6] clearly,[7] and fully,[8] speaking the truth, and only the truth, in matters of judgment and justice,[9] and in all other things whatsoever;[10] a charitable esteem of our neighbors;[11] loving, desiring, and rejoicing in their good name;[12] sorrowing for,[13] and covering of their infirmities;[14] freely acknowledging of their gifts and graces,[15] defending their innocency;[16] a ready receiving of a good report,[17] and unwillingness to admit of an evil report,[18] concerning them; discouraging talebearers,[19] flatterers,[20] and slanderers;[21] love and care of our own good name, and defending it when need requireth;[22] keeping of lawful promises;[23] studying and practicing of whatsoever things are true, honest, lovely, and of good report.[24]

1. Zech. 8:16
2. III John 1:12
3. Prov. 31:8-9
4. Psa. 15:2
5. II Chr. 19:9
6. I Sam. 19:4-5
7. Josh. 7:19
8. II Sam. 14:18-20
9. Lev. 19:15; Prov. 14:5, 25
10. II Cor. 1:17-18; Eph. 4:25
11. Heb. 6:9; I Cor. 13:7
12. Rom. 1:8; II John 1:4; III John 1:3-4
13. II Cor. 2:4; 12:21
14. Prov. 17:9; I Peter 4:8
15. I Cor. 1:4-5, 7; II Tim. 1:4-5
16. I Sam. 22:14
17. I Cor. 13:6-7
18. Psa. 15:3
19. Prov. 25:23
20. Prov. 26:24-25
21. Psa. 101:5
22. Prov. 22:1; John 8:49
23. Psa. 15:4
24. Phil. 4:8


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

Oops, how did the WLC get in the Smallville thread?


----------



## Poimen (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Q144: What are the duties required in the ninth commandment?
> A144: The duties required in the ninth commandment are, *the preserving and promoting of truth between man and man,*



So what are you saying Jeff? That Lex, Lana and the Kents don't have to tell Clark the truth since he is an alien? I always knew you were a bigot!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 7, 2005)




----------

